# Towing a Touareg



## jfcardwell (Sep 18, 2004)

Can a 2005 Touareg safely be towed behind a motorhome with
all four wheels on the ground?
[email protected]


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (jfcardwell)*

I don't think so unless you use dali's


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (jfcardwell)*

I checked into this earlier. Officially VW says no but it is towable for short distances with a speed restriction . Honda had this for some vehicles but it was more of a liability concern than a mechanical issue.(so I was told) Many Hondas are towed (without oil pumps added) The Audi is not towable even for short period and the manual warns of this. The MDX is towable 4 wheels down ( This suprises many ) Jeeps and Envoys are also. Many vehicles with part time 4 wheel are towable - some require a fuse to be removed- VW may actually work this way. Check on FMAC.com and look at the links for towingworld. The Sature Vue has changed to towable status recently I think.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_I don't think so unless you use dali's 

What does Dali have to do with this?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (spockcat)*

Not Him!


----------



## jfcardwell (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (spikeital)*

I'm towing a Lexus RX 300 with a tow dali and that'a what I'm trying to get away from. I was told be salesman at Walker VW in New Orleans that Touareq was towable four wheels on the ground no doubt,
but I had my doubts and the booklet they give you doesn't address the question of towing and the salesmen just don't know the answer.


----------



## davsteph (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (jfcardwell)*

Had a 2001 Jeep Wrangler I traded on the Touareg. Had several different trucks before that. Been into 4 wheeling for a while. The single biggest issue with towing any four-wheel drive, with all four wheels on the ground is a transfer case that shifts into neutral. If one were to tow a Touareg or any other all wheel drive vehicle, when you shift into neutral, that is only the transmission NOT the transfer case. You can do it, but generally only for a short time and slowly. When a transfer case is shifter into neutral, it unlocks the rear axle from the front axle. Notice why you USUALLY see only Jeeps, Suzuki Samurais and such towed four wheels down. 
This isn't written in stone, but a good idea to follow.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (davsteph)*

Even with an automatic transmission in neutral, doesn't it still spin, causing heat?
Besides that, do you really want an un-braked 5500lbs. item behind your motorhome?


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (AZBob)*

Many front wheel drive cars with automatics can be towed. Depends whether the oil pump is run by wheel motion or by the engine. A few cars require the you stop every 200 miles and start car, put in and out of gear. Most cars can have an electric oil pump added but this begs warrenty issues. 
Most all wheel drive cars don't like a dolly (lifts one end on trailer) Touareg is like this.
As for weight. Depending on the RV, you can safely tow anything. The "Toad" will have a breaking system which is manditory by State and Provincial laws depending on towed weight and/or combined weight.
Many people tow Suburbans (over 6000 lbs) or full covered trilers with a vehicle inside. Most Diesel pushers are rated for minimal 10,000lbs.
Subaru's are towable only as manual. They are all wheel drive and have no transfer case shift. The MDX is towable and the new little may be with a fuse removed.
http://www.towingworld.com


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (dentmac)*

Opps- I should proof read- last line the new Cadillac SRX may be towable with a fuse removed .(Like the Envoy/Trailblaser)
Salesmen and service managers rarely know much about this. First step is to read the manual on emergency towing. This can open the door if it allows short towing. Audi is very definite "Don't Tow" Also read about towing with 2 wheels off ground.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Towing a Touareg (dentmac)*

On Towing world site - go to towing tips, then vehicle info for list of towable vehicles.


----------

